# Hybrid Boiler System - Relief Valve Question



## GRC (May 31, 2017)

Have you ever ran into a scenario where you are adding a boiler to an existing system and the current boiler requires a 30 psi relief valve but the new boiler needs 50 to operate? Is there a way to make this system work or do the valves absolutely have to be the same setting? IE : 30 psi or 50 psi


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Call a real licensed hydronic heating company to do the job..

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

How about following the rules and posting an intro.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## CMcGinnis (Oct 3, 2017)

Yeah I agree with rjbphd. You should go with the professionals help.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

GAN said:


> How about following the rules and posting an intro.
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/





CMcGinnis said:


> Yeah I agree with rjbphd. You should go with the professionals help.


And I'm going 100% with Gan and that posted will work for you as well.


----------



## CMcGinnis (Oct 3, 2017)

Not me, but my aunt has came across somewhat similar situation few months back. After trying number of attempts in setting up the boiler, she finally hired the boiler repair service NJ team after reading a blog about them online. In a day, she got her problem solved and now her boiler system works very efficiently. If you need, you can also contact the same team or else can go with the consultation of local contractor too. Hope this helps you in getting your problem solved.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

CMcGinnis said:


> Not me, but my aunt has came across somewhat similar situation few months back. After trying number of attempts in setting up the boiler, she finally hired the boiler screw service NJ team after reading a blog about them online. In a day, she got her problem solved and now her boiler system works very efficiently. If you need, you can also contact the same team or else can go with the consultation of local contractor too. Hope this helps you in getting your problem solved.



Took too long before dropped the link :no:


----------



## CMcGinnis (Oct 3, 2017)

Sorry for the late post Gargalaxy, I would have posted this earlier if I would have seen the thread before. Have joined the forum in this month.


----------

